# Calling all Willing Painters!



## Anphicar

As many of you know, we are forming our own Heresy-Online chaos army.

We have many colors schemes to choose from, too many!

They can be viewed here:
http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r299/Badgerlock/Black Talon Stuff/ (Thanks Jac)

The thing is: We need people willing to paint a "test" mini of some of the schemes. on Chaos Marines.

Paint a scheme up, post a pic, and we vote on the best scheme. 

-Note- Do _not_ worry about your skill level, this is in NO way a competition, we merely need a Chaos mini to look at with our scheme on it--as we have been using loyalist scheme creators.

So, who will answer the call? :twisted:


----------



## Cadian81st

I've got a loyalist marine beating the shit out of a chaos mini glued to his base, does that count? :mrgreen:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'll paint one up. I've got loads of extra Chaos Space Marines sitting around.


----------



## Jacobite

I think I'm going to have to bow out of the colour scheme race, if you like me and Heph will concentrate on the fluff side of things?

Otherwise I'm going to be trying to do two things at once and that willonly create things of complete uglyness.

And just because I'm so nice I've made a thread with all the color schemes in it just to make it easier for you guys to see all the options. Its also done so its on my Photobucket page to save your browser. Heres the link

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=2373


----------



## hephesto

Count me in :wink:


----------



## Darkmessiah

would a loyalist marine be ok?


----------



## Anphicar

It would be nice if we had Chaos Marines to use, but i guess we cant be overly choose-y.

I _might_ have a spare marine to use, I doubt it though.  

Thanks guys, any help is appreciated. Now, if we could assign certain schemes to certain people..We dont want 10 of the same guy!  

Post what scheme(s) you would like to do.


----------



## hephesto

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Ok am willing to paint up these 2 before the weekend (since i'm doing some tutorials tomorrow why not).
> 
> These are the 5 i think are the best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally these are the best colour schemes so far, to me they scream evil or tainted. Which is what a CSM scheme should be.
> 
> I also have an idea for a scheme aswell - will jsut paint it as sorry i can't be bothered mucking around with the online painter.
> 
> (n.b these may end up in loyalist armour depending what i have lying around).





I'll try to get 2-3 done this week as well, think I'll try my hand at some of the more excotic colour schemes;




















Probabaly one or more of these three as well;


























[/


----------



## Elchimpster

Anphicar said:


> Thanks guys, any help is appreciated. Now, if we could assign certain schemes to certain people..We dont want 10 of the same guy!  .


Count me in.


----------



## Elchimpster

The Son of Horus said:


> I'll paint one up. I've got loads of extra Chaos Space Marines sitting around.


REEEAaaaaalllly

:twisted:


----------



## hephesto

Jacobite has put the various schemes so far together in a photobucket folder;


LINK


----------



## Darkmessiah

ill have a raid in the bits box and see wot i can pull out, little bit of greenstuff does wonders  when do these need to be done?


----------



## hephesto

Darkmessiah said:


> I'll have a raid in the bits box and see wot i can pull out, little bit of greenstuff does wonders  when do these need to be done?


Don't you mean that you can do wonders with a bit of green stuff :wink:


----------



## cccp

i converted up a marine ages ago so i could do this, but i never actually got round to doing it. can someone assign me a colour scheme-iv lost touch with this over time-and ill get one done


----------



## Anphicar

This one is available, cccp.










And 










That may be it! If someone finds one i missed that someone isn't doing, feel free to do it!


----------



## cccp

ill take the top one. is the arm meant to be white or silver?


----------



## Anphicar

White

Those are Jac's schemes for Malal as Malal's colors are black n white.


----------



## cccp

is our legion going for malal then? 

i thought malal = no go.


----------



## Jacobite

Anph's right, the arm is white and the shoulder pad is more complicated than it looks there. It looks like

----------B W 
--------BW BW 
------BWW BBW 
----BWWW BBBW 
--BWWWW BBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BWWWWW BBBBBBBW 
BBBBBBBB WWWWWW 

Hope that clears it up even though you arn't keen on the Malal idea.


----------



## Jacobite

Its just one option we have which I've put forward as it would really make it stand out.

Why would Malal be a no - go? - Because of the IP issues?

If we don't go for it then it is very easy to change/cut out of the fluff as the way its being written is just tacked onto the end and is easily removed.


----------



## cccp

i thought it was because the fluff didnt fit. 

any up for some heresy-online chat? ill be on there...
just follow the link in the menu bar at the top.


----------



## Jacobite

Na the fluff can fit in fine - Me and Heph are in the process of writing it so anything can fit basically. 

I would but I have to leave for course now, why is it that people only go on that when I have to leave!


----------



## cccp

damn you time zones!

*shakes fist at time zones*

well have to work on set chat times.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will give this one a go


----------



## Darkmessiah

i think someones already got that one wraith, its was the one i was after


----------



## Jacobite

Yea good luck trying to figure out what color that greeny blue is.


----------



## Sei 'fir

mmm this may sound ignorant but whats malal


----------



## Jacobite

Don't worry dude. Basically he's the fifth Chaos God. He isn't very well known because of some issues surronding the IP of him.

Heres the link which tells you all you need to know:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malal


----------



## Darkmessiah

that green colour is hawk turquoise


----------



## The Wraithlord

Darkmessiah said:


> i think someones already got that one wraith, its was the one i was after


True but there aren't enough themes for everyone


----------



## Firewolf

>> I likes the purpley coloured one. Slightly away from the Malal/ Undecided influence, but maybe if it were a little darker. Just my 1st and only opinion so far on the entire subject.


----------



## Jacobite

Which Purpley one would that be Fire?


----------



## hephesto

Hawk Turqiouse you say...no wander my mini is starting to look like a luna wolf, working with shadow grey......might have to check the coloursettings of my monitor :wink:


----------



## Firewolf

>>That pupleey one. Or is it pink?? I dont really know now.


----------



## hephesto

Alrighty guys, I should have 2-3 finished by tomorrow night....although one of them kinda got away from me, he's turning into a (very cool) luna wolf marine :mrgreen: 

Working on the purple/yellow-split , looks great but a lott of work. And tough colours to work with. I'll also do the quartered gold/red/black and maybe another.


----------



## Anphicar

Well, seeing how most of the schemes are taken up now, anyone else feel free to paint anything you wish! 

Thanks guys, you are all pulling through! :wink:


----------



## hephesto

Cool, in that case I might try out a few more. So by the end of weekend you can count on 3 or more minis from me :wink:


----------



## Darkmessiah

i should have mine done by the weekend, if i keep the conversions in check that is, knowing me u could end up in with a daemon prince :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto

Darkmessiah said:


> i should have mine done by the weekend, if i keep the conversions in check that is, knowing me u could end up in with a daemon prince :mrgreen:


I hear that, spend quite a bit of time yesterday night working into the late hours franticly converting 4 csm's. Turns out I have about a bucket of cool chaos bits around and joy oh joy even had some assault marines legs left over. Those can really help get some very cool poses, I'll hopefully post a wip later tonight :wink:


----------



## Anphicar

Darkmessiah said:


> i should have mine done by the weekend, if i keep the conversions in check that is, knowing me u could end up in with a daemon prince :mrgreen:


Haha! Make a tutorial--"How to make a marine into a full-size daemon prince using on GS." :lol:


----------



## Darkmessiah

Anphicar said:


> Haha! Make a tutorial--"How to make a marine into a full-size daemon prince using on GS." :lol:



lol...... well you start by rolling out some 40/60 GS....


----------



## hephesto

:mrgreen:....just give him 2-3 days and he'll build a daemon prince asap


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol, go Messiah 

I honestly don't know when I will be able to get to doing this however. The little free time I have had lately is spent here.


----------



## hephesto

Here's the first one guys, found out too late it was suppossed to be hawke turquoise. But this one really looks cool as well, pic is a bit brighter than in real life so the sublte highlighting of the black and grey aren't all that clear....hopefully better pics later. Three other schemes are being worked on and 2 more marines are ready for undercoating :wink: 

-See further down for the finish minis :wink:-

I'll update this post later with what colours etc were used. Need to get to university....the guy that was payed to replace me (unpayed assistant) during my vacation has pulled a fast one on me. He messed things up worse that a few grots in a junkyard and has moved on. I have to see if there's anything salvageble of my research :roll:


----------



## hephesto

Well friggin hell, just get seriously screwed here...half years work lost.......if I would have listened to my supervisor and hadn't made a backup. But I did........haven't seen 'the boss' this happy in the 10 months I've been working for him. The look on his face was legendary 

'all of it is gone???...ALL OF IT :evil: '

-Well pretty much yes, but......

'If I get my hands on that *@%!&!!$$%@...thrown in a few Japanese words for good measure (he's from Japan)'

-...as I was saying, but I made a backup two weeks ago. So we've only lost a few day's work' I said as I held up my trusted USB-stick :mrgreen: 



But back to the important stuff, the Dark Hands. Quick update before I have to catch my train back home;
Forgot to post the other guys I'm working on, more (hopefully finished) pics and how what was painted tomorrow! Two others as also being worked on :wink:

-See further down for the finish minis :wink:-


----------



## Darkmessiah

sorry to hear about that, try shouting 'BAKA! CHOU BAKA!'

little update from me, mesing around with some GS and my bits box and ta da *jazz hands* should get em painted by the weekend


----------



## hephesto

Darkmessiah said:


> sorry to hear about that, try shouting 'BAKA! CHOU BAKA!'
> 
> little update from me, mesing around with some GS and my bits box and ta da *jazz hands* should get em painted by the weekend


Ah well, it could have been so much worse.....and my supervisor now owes me a case of beer  

'Messy around with GS', messy around would be trying to reattach your own arm after a chainsword accident. This stuff is great, all of them! Also very nice incoorperating a dark talons logo, might have to 'borrow' that one for my last few testmodels. If you don't mind of course :wink:


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work guys, its great to see concepts being put into practice. This may have inspired me to get off my lazy ass and paint up one.

Sorry to here about your work heph - that really sucks. How long is it going to take to make up that two weeks of lost work?

If you havn't read the fluff yet - please do.


----------



## Darkmessiah

go for it heph :mrgreen: . i think this first scheme is quite nice, suffciently chaotic without lookin too nurgly and the purples give it a really nice contrast


















before i start on this one any guess on what to use for the sand colour? brass metallics?


----------



## Jacobite

Wow dark that looks great, now all we need to do is see that with a black and white arm :wink: 

Commado Khaki maybe the right colour for the other scheme


----------



## Darkmessiah

the dark sandy colour? terracotta?


----------



## Jacobite

Opps i thought you ment the lighter colour - for the other one - yea terracotta sounds about right.


----------



## Darkmessiah

looks like i aint got any kommando khaki  

looks like ill have to dull down some bleached bone or somethin


----------



## Jacobite

If you mixed a small amount of a Graveyard Earth with Elf Flesh or Beached Bone that may work as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Agreed. Would be damn near spot on actually. Those other pics are looking good DM.


----------



## cccp

i know this is realy late, but would it be okay if i were to paint up a mini using these colours?


----------



## Jacobite

Lol go ahead dude.

I started doing a pure Malal color scheme today but thought I should probably stop as it would look like I was trying far to hard to get Malal on the table.

Seems you've done it for me.

Any particler reason why you've made the eagle red and whats that going to look like on a chaos marine?


----------



## hephesto

Jacobite said:


> Sorry to here about your work heph - that really sucks. How long is it going to take to make up that two weeks of lost work?
> 
> If you havn't read the fluff yet - please do.


Nothing to bad, by the looks of it 2 days of more or less hard work next week should deal with the analysis and calculation stuff. The actual test that was conducted is waster, but luckily the new collega years starts in just over 2 weeks. So lotts of new fresh victims...uhm I mean volunteers coming my way.


@ Darkmessiah
Seriously cool colourscheme, great contast with the purplish skin tones.

@ cccp_one
Should be interesting to see how that scheme turns out, has quite a bit of potential to it!



At first I honestly figured the more simplistic '2 main colours' colourschemes wouldn't really work. But the added details such as trim and more ornate decorations on a chaos marines really make even fairly simplistic schemes come out great. With a bit of luck I should have 2 more schemes done tonight, I have taken a bit of artistic freedom with the red/black/gold scheme. Instead of the gold I'll be using a bony colour, tried gold first but he started to look like a berserker. Not that that is a bad thing, I just figured we're going for a unique scheme.

So by tomorrow evening I should have 4 done, with potentially 2 more coming the next day :wink:


----------



## Jacobite

Be sure to include some black and white somewhere in the color scheme to show Malal.

My suggestion is a arm, as it is very easy to do and can really link the army together.


----------



## hephesto

Alrighty, time for the first batch of colourschemes. My apologies for the somewhat crummy lighting on some of the pics, hate photographing at night with my stupid camera.

But here we go, first up a somewhat ghostly csm. Got the colour on this one wrong, so one of the 3 still to come models will use the suggested turqouise. Like how this guy turned out, not sure that a Malal shoulderpad/arm would work all that well with this scheme. Shoulderpad alone shouldn't be a problem.


































On to one of the brighter colourschemes, need to say here that the purple is a bit lighter in real life. So the contrast between the yellow and purple is a bit subtler in real life.


































And finally the red/black/gold, I took a bit of artistic freedom with this mini. Tried out the gold, but he started to look like a berserker, while this doesn't and it fits pretty good with the first Mallal shouldrpad. Inverting the colourscheme should also really work if the Mallal arm/shoulderpad need to be on the other arm :wink: If necessary the trim could become quite a bit lighter using more highlights with bleached bone.










































And finally a quick WIP picture of the other three, not sure when I'll be able to finish them. Should be this week, hopefully by tuesday, but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## cccp

the red/black quarters look great! only commoent is that the gold could be toned down a little - eg leave the kneecaps and backpack exhausts.


----------



## hephesto

cccp_one said:


> the red/black quarters look great! only commoent is that the gold could be toned down a little - eg leave the kneecaps and backpack exhausts.


Good point, I still have an additional mini around. I'll do another one in this scheme, but then with a bit less brown/earthy gold.

On which shoulder/arm do we want the Mallal stuff?


----------



## Anphicar

Wow! Everyone is doing great!

I really like the purple n yellow one Heph, great job!


----------



## The Wraithlord

While I admit that the models all look great, I am going to say that I like the first one the best simply because I am not a fan at all of halved and quartered schemes.


----------



## hephesto

Alright, here's the plans for my last few minis. They should be done by the end of the week (hopefully much sooner):

- the blue / orange (not to sure about this scheme, pretty nice but doesn't have that chaos feel to it)
- one like the grey but with hawk turqouise
- one like the red, but with less gold
- and maybe one like the grey, but then using red (so that there will be about 3 quartered and 3 normal schemes)

Probably could have gotten more done this weekend if it hand.t been for that package with SW miniature goodies that arrived yesterday. For those interested check my freewebs page. Yes shameless plug, but I garantee you that Star Wars fans won't be disappointed :wink: And you get a preview of what will be my entry into the panthathon (or however it is spelled  )


----------



## Jacobite

Oh I like that third one. It's kinda what I imagined when I first saw the name Dark Talons. The reason I didn't put it up was because i thought it would look very similer to the Red Corsairs. However with the Black And White shoulder pad it defintly makes it look a lot different. 

The idea of using a lighter trim either through highlighting the brown with bleached bone or even a full repaint of the trim using bone would be something I would be very interestied in. Don't get me wrong the mini looks great as it is but I think with a lighter trim would make it look very very cool. I'm very tempted to try.

Also the red version of the grey marine would also look interesting, maybe even better than the 3rd one. It would need to have a Malal arm though to make it seem un Red Corsairy. Oh well lol :wink: 

As for what arm goes Malal colors. I'd say the one that you have on the third one is good. Lol it works because it means I could do a mean little mini for Kilm Vashall. :wink:


----------



## hephesto

I'll see if I have the time for another with lighter trim, although it will take a while. Very busy at 'work' today and tomorrow


----------



## Jacobite

Take your time dude, don't rush it and keep you work your priority, you've done heaps already.


----------



## hephesto

No choice really, it is not like I have really have that much work. It is just that I have to be present for the testdays at university (damned unpayed assistantship :?) and like a monkey press a button every now and then.........and the monkey flips the switch :wink:

...ah well science doesn't take vacation, or requires material benefits....science for the sake of science.....until I get that paying position that is!


----------



## hephesto

Which arm are we going to use for the Mallal iconography?


----------



## cccp

i used both on my design...


----------



## Jacobite

I'd say the one that you have on the third one is good. Lol it works because it means I could do a mean little mini for Kilm Vashall.


----------



## Darkmessiah

right my second guy, didnt really enjoy painting this guy, the colour scheme looks good on paper, but i struggled to match the colours, and it looks a little like a chocolate bar or some colours an interior designer would use! i prefer the other i painted to be honest


----------



## cccp

erm..due to lack of good camera i cant get pics of the models iv painted on here.


----------



## Jacobite

Bugger I was looking forward to that. Any chance you could borrow one of Jez or Jig?


----------



## cccp

may be able to.


----------



## Jacobite

Quickly quickly I want to see!

I'm getting all excited over this now.


----------



## cccp

*picks up phone*

um..hi. do you have a spare padded cell?

you do? great!

*puts phone down*

here jacobite . goood mod...


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah I see what you mean DM. More than a decent job done on the model but the colours don't really work.


----------



## hephesto

Nicely done colourscheme there DM, I for one also prefer the first one. Doesn't take away from the fact you did great on this one as well :wink: Might be me, but a different colour or also making it greenish bone would really help bring it more together.


----------



## hephesto

Just checking how everybody is getting along, should have the rest of my stuff done by the end of the weekend :wink:


----------



## hephesto

Hit a bit of a snag guys.....just ran my last half decent brush into the ground. So it will be a few extra days, I want to do them right and up to a decent standard. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Jacobite

Sweet as dude. No biggy.


----------



## hephesto

Hoping to finish the rest this week, infact I think I may found a great and very effective scheme. Like this one;










but with Hawk Turqoiuse and a cyclopse pattern helmet (just wait you'll see why). Not even sure why, but it just work even with the Mallal arm/shoulderpad. Pics going up as soon as I finish him, 2 more to follow after him :wink:


----------



## Elchimpster

Elchimpster said:


>


I'm buried at work and can't seem to get away, playing catchup from GenCon.
I'm putting these three back in the pile and up for grabs. I don't want to hold things up any more than I have already.


----------



## The Wraithlord

When I get the chance, I will be painting up the first one.


----------



## hephesto

The Wraithlord said:


> When I get the chance, I will be painting up the first one.


 :lol: ....almost done with that one.


----------



## hephesto

And here we go, another mini....still one to go. I dropped the blue/orange as it just looked so damned wrong :wink:

It could be me, but this colorscheme for some reason just really does it for me. Its different, not to complex and works with the Mallal arm style.

Just a quick note though, I used marine legs on these minis as I was out of csm legs. But this would give them something special, however using csm leg guard would naturally make them a bit more colourful......not sure if this is a good or bad thing  

Now time for another Chaos space marine, with cyclops pattern helmet. Have been using those ever since the previous codex came out and I have yet so see anyone else use something similiar;


----------



## Anphicar

I love that lens! 8)


----------



## Jacobite

Nice dude. Yet another great mini by you. My god that Malal works well with it.

I'm going to put all these completed mini's in one thread for easier veiwing.

Great work.


----------



## hephesto

Thanks guys! Should have a variant on this with red done in a bit, so that should be everything :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Did you convert the eye lens like that yourself or are they marine heads out there that I have never seen before?


Gotta say, I like this colour scheme the best so far.


----------



## hephesto

The Wraithlord said:


> Did you convert the eye lens like that yourself or are they marine heads out there that I have never seen before?
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I like this colour scheme the best so far.


Its a homemade helmet, I blame watching battlestar galactic as a child :wink:

It fairly easy really, if you want I can find another suitable helmet and take 2-3 pics to show how to make them?


----------



## Jacobite

Yea man, that'd be great. I've always liked seeing armour varitions even amoungst the loyalist flavour. Could make some very nice nurgle marines as well with it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah I would love that Heph!!!


----------



## hephesto

And here's the last one, not bad but a bit too much like the red corsairs I think


























Also noticed this guy isn't in the other thread yet;












....now to find some spare heads :wink:


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work dude. I'll post them both in the thread when I get home. Basically walking out the door right now.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I am thinking that with the blue and white, we might have to look into a different colour than boltgun for the metal sections to break it up a bit.


----------



## hephesto

The bad lighing in my pics probably don't help much there :?


----------



## cccp

can someone do the colour scheme i suggested in this thread? i cant do it due to not having a camera.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Which one was that again C?


----------



## cccp

cccp_one said:


> i know this is realy late, but would it be okay if i were to paint up a mini using these colours?


this one


----------



## hephesto

Don't think I'll have the time for it, but I'll try if I by some minor miracle suddenly get some free time :wink:

Also put together a mini-tutorial on the helmets, not quite sure where is should put it so it went into my wip thread.

I've also put it up in the article section, with some more articles on the way soon...I hope. Urban basing is being worked on, rather infrequently but it will get done one of these days.


----------



## hephesto

Anyone else had to chance to try out some the other colourschemes yet, bit beat for time myself right now otherwise I'd do some more :?


----------



## Anphicar

I was hoping Skcuzz would do the ones he picked, mine was in there.


----------



## hephesto

And which one was that, I may have some time in between things when I get back home next monday/tuesday.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I am working on the hawk turquoise one right now


----------



## The Wraithlord

With this colour scheme as the main colours, what would you guys think would work best for a contrast colour for cloaks and such?


----------



## hephesto

I'd say nothing to bright, earthy tones perhaps?


----------



## Darkmessiah

orange! lol, could do a crimson or a dark purple


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dark purple is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Jacobite

White? - Just once again thinking of the whole Malal idea.


----------



## Elchimpster

what is with the Malal-thing?


----------



## Jacobite

Heres the fluff which explains it all:

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=2388


----------



## Elchimpster

Yeah, it's just that Malal, is...a minor god. If even that. He's not even in current canon. Maybe it's just me, I don't care for the idea of raising up another to be on par with the "Big Four".


----------



## Red Orc

Hmmmm, I remember back in the day, Malal, Malal, Malal, oh and there's some others... Khorne's quite cool. And there's this slimy one. No, anyway, like, Malal...

"Deathaxe thirsts for you" is all I can say.

But that's probably under copyright so I shouldn't.

:cyclops:


----------



## cccp

since when was that THE colour scheme?


----------



## The Wraithlord

It's not. It is just the one I am working on.


----------



## hephesto

cccp_one said:


> since when was that THE colour scheme?


Its just another testscheme to go with the others so far


----------



## Firewolf

>> I agree with Elch. This is one of the few things I have said on this subject, whether paint jobs or whatever, but Malal is not in existance in 40k now, and thats what we suppossed to be about. Its just turning into a clique thing now. Sorry folks, but thats just how i feel.


----------



## Elchimpster

There's a good discussion on the fluff design right now over here:
http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=2388&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40

I think everyone should chime in on it, on either side, as objectively as possible.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, despite the fact that I was working on the Hawk Turquoise armour scheme, as is usual with my painting style the scheme is turning out quite different than the image I started from. I will post a wip pic in a few.

Here we go:


----------



## hephesto

happends to the best of us, I for one have completely given up on having a 100% fixed colourscheme when starting out.


----------



## Jacobite

Now that Wraith is nice. The one thing that I was completely sure on with the other scheme was that it didn't look that chaosy - but with the red/black clock it works bloody well.

*wonder how it will look with a white arm*


----------



## The Wraithlord

Truthfully, the white arm is iffy. Might work better if it is only part instead of the whole thing. The black trim is bugging me too but then I have ALWAYS done marine trim in a metallic colour and there are no highlights on it yet so I will with hold judgement until I finish it a bit more. Do you guys like the blue or did I go too bright with it?


EDIT: the more I look at this guys, the more I dislike the blue. I am going to paint this up and see where it takes me and then post it. I am diggin the black armour with the deep red cloth, I just need to try something else for a third colour. We'll see what happens lol


----------



## hephesto

Looking great, the black trim is indeed a bit weird at first but it will grow on you :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, as it is now 2 am and I have been painting this model since 4 or so, I am going to stop and go to bed before my eyes explode. Batteries on the camera are dead so I will have to charge them before I post more pics but this is how it stands so far:

Armour is now fully black on the body, legs, head, chest, and pack with the trim done in a darkened boltgun metal that has had a light purple ink wash to warm up the tone a bit, followed by further boltgun hightlights. The shoulders are both drybrushed boltgun with black trim. The eyes are orange and the arms/hands are both hawk turquoise. I am going to use the HT as the 3 spot colour so the impurity seals on the banner will also be HT. The parchment on either side of the banner is a light brownish colour and will be highlighted up to a bone colour which will be the brightest colour on the model. The crossguard of the weapon is also black armour and the generator on it will be in a metallic of some kind. I will also be making the shaft black with the blade getting my usual power blade treatment.

The way it stands right now, the paint I have done on it makes it look very menacing, moreso than any model I have done to date on a basic chaos trooper. I am planning to do the chapter symbol on the banner freehand but we will need to decide what design to go with before I can start on that. I have to say guys, so far I am REALLY diggin the way this is turning out.

Cool, got the camera to work. So here is a pic after all:


----------



## cccp

i like that much better. looks promising.


----------



## Jacobite

Yea that does look better than before. A lot more menacing.

Hmm lots and lots to think about now.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok guys, I am leaving on vacation today so here is the mostly finished model. Only the weapon blade and the purity seals are not done yet. This is my submission for the Dark Talons colour scheme


----------



## hephesto

As said before, very cool mini. How many colourschemes are still left, lets try to get those last few done so we can somehow make a choice on the scheme.

@ Wraithlord - have fun with the vacation day!


----------



## Elchimpster

This looks fantastic. 
I'm thinking a white circle, with a painted black claw will work nicely for the "Dark Talon" on that banner.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Back from vacation now. I should have the mini finished up in the next few days.


----------

